# Value of old Hawthorne Trailblazer?



## 2old2race7 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have had this Hawthorne Trailblazer for several years.  It has metal clad wood wheels, chain link tread tires, and original paint.  I don't remember if the rack was on the bike when I bought it, or placed on it later.  I am thinking of taking it to the Ann Arbor bike show and am looking for a ball park figure as to what it may be worth for selling purposes.  I am more a collector of light weight bikes from the 60's, 70's and 80's than bikes of this era.


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 13, 2014)

put $600 and call it good.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 13, 2014)

dave the wave said:


> put $600 and call it good.




I agree. That's a fair price that would cause some beard scratching at a swap meet, where the pockets are deep but can be stingy. I'd be doing some beard scratching if I see it there.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks.  I will take it to Ann Arbor and maybe get somewhere about that price.


----------

